# Down riggers for pontoon boat



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

just wonder if anyone has used or installed down riggers on there pontoon. Wanting to get some just looks for ideas of set ups.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

When you say "pontoon", are you talking "party barge" or 1 man inflatable?


-DallanC


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Party barge.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

You can mount a downrigger on any kind of boat. Pontoons are little different just because they sit taller off the water surface. 


I have a friend that has a big pontoon and he's a fish catching machine at the Gorge. He has custom mounts/brackets welded on the boat. I know he runs a heavier ball on the cables to help eliminate the bow in the cable. He uses electric downriggers.


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the input I appreciate it.


----------



## BobbyCollins (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm not sure I would mount downriggers to my rails. If you have ever snagged a ball and seen how hard they pull even with the slip set right it would scare me. Can you mount a board across the rails and put the down riggers on those? That's pretty a very common way of mounting them
texttospeech


----------

